# Newb Journal



## taiyed7210 (Apr 4, 2006)

Weight: 166
Height: 5'7''

-gym 4 days a week
-nutricious eating
-goals 
    To gain strength and mass then lose bodyfat
    Be consistent
    Eat healthy

If anyone happens to come across this journal and have any suggestions or comments plz make one.  Plz dont make comment about lack of weight on my exercises .


----------



## taiyed7210 (Apr 4, 2006)

Monday:

Flat Bench Press:  4 x 8 @ 115 (8/8/8/8) 
SkullCrushers:       3 x 8 @ 45  (8/8/6)
Incline Dumbell Press:  4 x 8 @ 30 (8/8/8/8)
Dips: 2 x Failure (5/4).   i know its not good but should improve!

Meal 1: 6 whites 1 yolk fried in olive oil, glass of milk, 1 cup oats
Meal 2: spinach pasta, fuji apple, 2 fish oil cap
meal 3 : spinach pasta ,  generally dont eat pasta but had too much to do today!  Bad meals!
PWO :  1 cup oats, banana, 1 scoop on whey, multivitamin
Meal 4: 1 cup brocoli, 6 oz steak, 1 cup brown rice, 3 fish caps
Before bed:  cottage cheese(random amount out of tub while playing counter strike), salt free mixed nuts : 2 handfulls

Heres to day one and many more !


----------



## taiyed7210 (Apr 6, 2006)

Tuesday: 4-4-2006

DB Rows: 4 x 8 @ 30 (8/8/8/8)
Lat Pull Downs: 4 x 8 @ 85 (8/8/8/7)
Close Grip Pull Downs: 2 x 10 @ 115 (10,10)
Hammer curls 3 x 8 @ 25 (8/8/7)
Barbell Curl: 2 x 10 @ 45 (10/10),  1 x 10 @ 55 (8)
- increase bb curl to 55
-increase cg pull downs to next wight 

Ate well although i do not remember when and what i ate! lots of good shit

WEDNESDAY: OFF

THURSDAY: 4-6-2006

Squats: 4 x10 @ 115 (10,10,10,10)
Thigh Extensions: 3 x10 @ 55 (10/10/10)
Standing calves 4 x12 @ 50 (12/12/12/10)
Hamstring curls: 3 x 10 @ 75 (10/10/10)
Stiff Legged Deads: 3 x 10 @ 95 (10/10/10

- once again ate well but sleepign habits make it hard for me to tell remember what i ate during the day.....need to keep some kind of food journal or not even post it all together. 

-First leg day in a long time.....im going to feel it tomorrow!
-Everythign went well no wight needs increased
-yummy i smell my chickin and rice cooking tiem to eat!


----------



## taiyed7210 (Apr 8, 2006)

- Taking Friday, Sat, and Sunday off due to the fact that my legs hurts so bad.  Will continue lifting on monday


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2006)

Workouts look great. Alot better than I expected. Are you going to do be doing the same thing every week, or changing reps/movements up?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2006)

Good work, keep at it and don't get discouraged... My first journal was pathetic, but it helped me track progress =)


----------



## taiyed7210 (Apr 9, 2006)

Basically i read alot of peoples posts/opinions and thought foremanrules gave out really good advice.  I then searched him only and found a routine he advised for a rookie.

thx for the feedback its appreciated!


--------------------------------------------------------------
I decided that i didn't want to forget a group of muscles so i did some exercises with dumbells while watching tv late last night.

Seated DB Press  4  x 8 @ 25 (8,8,8,8)....need to increase db's to 30's next week
Upright Rows  3 x 10 @ 15 (10,10,10)
Lateral Raises   3 x 12 @ 10 (12,12,12,12)  Could have prolly done more weight but 10's seemed to be just fine
Cable Laterals: start next week

---------------------------------------------------------------
Anyone have any advice on tweaking or chanign my routine.....i think im going to use this one for a while to see how it goes but I always like to hear others opinions on ways to improve anything.  Also as far as cardio goes i plan on racquetball/tennis/biking/rollerblading/basketball/ and stuff liek that because i do not like gym cardio.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Also noticed i forgot my age
23
My inspiration for getting fit is mostly for the positive health benifits and because fat people make me sick to my stomach.  Its not that i despise a fat person because they are fat.  I despise what they do to themselves chugging down mountain dew and eating McDonalds.  I have been eating healthy for sometime now although I don't do perfect but i think i do well.  The funniest thing about eating healthy is that people think I am weird because of it.  I just laugh to myself while trying not to puke from watching what they eat !  My tuna/rice/apple/and veggies tastes just fine to me! Why do people think eating peas is weird lol, wtf is wrong with people. Ok done venting .

---------------------------------------------------------------
went to walmart got a tape to measure a few things

14.25" Bicep 
24" thigh
14" calf
36.75" Waist...fattest part


----------



## taiyed7210 (Apr 10, 2006)

Monday April 10th
Flat Bench Press: 4 x 8 @ 135 (8/8/6/5) 
SkullCrushers: 3 x 8 @ 45 (8/8/8)....barely
Incline Dumbell Press: 4 x 8 @ 35 (8/8/8/8)
Dips: 2 x Failure (5/4).


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah people rag on me for my diet. But seriously, they are only making it worse for themselves. Healthy diet is such an uncommon thing these days. Good to see other people eating well. 

just a question, but what nationality are you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

Heya bud...glad to see a new face around here.

I'll introduce myself as the Im journal wise ass   j/k

How long have you been training?  You mind posting your routine you do every week?  Just the exercises and reps you hope to stay in?

And one note with the diet...try to get a complete meal in every meal but most importantly try to get protein in every meal.

All in all your doin great thus far!  Free advice is worth the price so take in as much as you can and work with it!


----------



## taiyed7210 (Apr 12, 2006)

Tuesday: 4-11-2006

DB Rows: 4 x 8 @ 30 (8/8/8/8)
Lat Pull Downs: 4 x 8 @ 85 (8/8/8/8)
Close Grip Pull Downs: 1 x 10 @ 130(6)..moved up weight too early and went back to 115 and did 1 x10 @ 115 (10)
Hammer curls 3 x 8 @ 25 (8/8/8)
Barbell Curl: 3 x 10 @ 55 (10/8/6)

-good workout although i realize i need to be careful and not try to move up weight too fast.  
-bought like 10 salmon and ate a chunk today....mmmm good! , also bought myselft a new grill so i can feed myself goodies! 


----------------------------------------------------------
fufu: i am a Caucasion American......

----------------------------------------------------------
deadbolt:  Have been training only 3 weeks.  I am an accounting student and was having trouble finding time until i said fuck this i need to make time! If it means my grades go from A's to B's...oh well! My routine is going to be this although off days will change week to week.  Legs killed me last week and i am looking forward to the same result in 5 hours.....good nite ;0(yes i need more sleep but hey i only have one semester left of school).

MONDAY: Bench Press 4 sets 8 reps, Incline DB press 4 sets 8 reps, skull crushers 3 sets 8 reps, Dips 2 sets to failure

TUESDAY: DB rows 4 sets 8 reps, Lat pull downs 4 sets 8 reps, Close grip pull downs 2 sets of 10, Hammer curls 3 sets of 8, barbell/ez curl 3 sets of 10.

WEDNESDAY: OFF

THURSDAY: Squats 4 sets of 10, thigh extensions 3 sets of 10, standing calves 4 sets of 12. Hamstring curls 3 sets of 10, stiff leg Dead lift 3 sets of 10.

FRIDAY: Seated DB press 4 sets of 8, cable laterals 3 sets of 10, upright rows 3 sets of 10, rear delts 3 sets of 12.


----------



## taiyed7210 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thur: April 13th

Squats: 4 x10 @ 135 (10,10,10,10)
Thigh Extensions: 3 x10 @ 60 (10/10/10)
Standing calves 4 x12 @ 45 (12/12/12/12): ditches smith machine and did them with bar.....need work on balance so i used low weight
Hamstring curls: 3 x 10 @ 80 (10/10/10)
Stiff Legged Deads: 3 x 10 @ 95 (10/10/10)


----------

